# Moviestarplanet



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

So far I started to make two threads, this one is called moviestarplanet! It is an online website where u can create your own movie star and have fun! Anyone one who come,thank u for joining this thread.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

I have not joined hollywoodplanet.com yet but really want to!!!!! ;}


----------



## ghostly gossip (Jul 6, 2013)

monster girl said:


> I have not joined hollywoodplanet.com yet but really want to!!!!! ;}


 Btw it is moviestarplanet, (if u thought I was rude then sorry, I was not trying to) it is really fun! Tell me your user name and I will friend u, and look up moviestarplanet hackers,watch the videos.


----------



## monster girl (Jul 6, 2013)

ghostly gossip said:


> Btw it is moviestarplanet, (if u thought I was rude then sorry, I was not trying to) it is really fun! Tell me your user name and I will friend u, and look up moviestarplanet hackers,watch the videos.


  Don't worry I know you are not being mean ;} but OMG sooo sorry my brain was saying moviestarplanet but my thumbs sayed other wise  sorry ;} yeah as soon as I make an account I will give you my screen name ;}


----------

